

Show HN: Parakeet, simple Twitter automation (4 day project) - vu0tran
http://www.getparakeet.com/

======
thehodge
Whilst I'm not blaming the creator, these sort of services annoy the fuck out
of me.. I hate following them and getting an instant DM saying 'thanks for
following, checkout my blog' I almost always unfollow, it's really impersonal,
same with with people that thank automatically every follow by putting Thanks
for the follow @username, meaning everyone who follows that accounts see's
every message (unlike @username thanks for the follow! which is still
automated and a bit shitty but doesn't annoy everyone)

